# Infill in process.



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, nothing is finished, not the plane, not the blog, but I'm working on each as time permits.

Here's more pic's


I got lucky and found a chip breaker that’s perfect. I have a piece of steel for the cap, but I’m starting to think I need to order some brass.

One quick coat of brush oil.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That's really beautiful, and a great use of 'scrap'... maybe you should see if Layne from this thread has any ideas as to making a sufficiently pretty lever cap?

I'm only vaguely familiar with infills... is there a particular advantage to having the iron filled with wood or is it just an aesthetic?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> is there a particular advantage to having the iron filled with wood or is it just an aesthetic


Its both. The extra wood adds mass, so its heavier.


Edit, and if I wind up making the cap out of metal, I might just send it to Layne, that's a great idea. I think his work is fantastic.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A nice way to recycle some old and mis-match plane parts. I like it. :thumbsup:

Looking good Don.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a beautiful combination of materials, thanks for sharing - looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's looking sweet, Dom! Brink and I have both been talking about building infills with iron planes as donors for some time but never got started. It will be interesting to see your progress! Good luck with the build!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Previously made this one

Not the prettiest thing, but it works well.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Certainly interesting looking, :smile: How much additional weight do you figure it added?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> How much additional weight do you figure it added?


I'm not sure. I'll have to weight them.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Its complete....here is the blog


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice work! I really like the lever cap - it has great lines. 

When are you starting it's dovetailed counterpart?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

A cooler smoother underway


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Almost there!! (more pic's)

The base is a #4. Its from a cheap no name with a pressed frog.
Bedded at 55 degrees
Typical #4 iron.
African Rosewood fill
These pictures only have one coat of oil and as you can see, still some detail work to be completed.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Update,


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I love the long wavy shaving of the previous post. Well done Don. :thumbsup:

I presume the lever cap is held in place by the side screws?

Nice heavy looking lever cap.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Latest, take a look.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice Don, my favorite of the ones you've done so far! Really like the brass lever cap and knob.

Did you bend or hollow grind the chip breaker at all? 

Why haven't you entered the marking gauge swap build???


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

yes, yet another.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> yes, yet another.


Now this one I LIKE A LOT!

You certainly took it to the next level with this one. Very nice.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for the next one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for the next one.


Not much I can say, it looks awesome! My only critique is the lever cap knob has 3x the threaded rod than it needs... other than that it looks perfect. That ain't much but a bit of grinding.

Really, bravo on the build.

I've considered building a dovetailed infill for some time now but that's on hold as I'm investigating casting a bronze one instead along with a couple different shoulder planes.

Did you use the new anvil to peen the dovetails?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I did use the new anvil


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

just for clearity, the last picture was with the cap loose (the finish was still tacky)


















more pictures have been put here


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh damn that is awesome. I want to try that.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Well done Don, the plane looks terrific. Almost too nice to use. :thumbsup:

Looks like a labour of love. All we need now are the action shots. :icon_smile:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

those are beautiful. i have a couple of planes that would be good candidates for that type of treatment ... if only i was capable f work like that.

what kind of epoxy do you use for those?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> what kind of epoxy do you use for those?


There is no epoxy in the last one. I typically use aggraglas from Brownell's. I tried the locktite brand from Home depot but had a tote fail, so I will not trust just epoxy again. It will be pinned or screwed.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

and one more for the fun of it.



















See some more here.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Love those infill planes. Built a small one myself. Ralph


<img src="http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s405/flyingtractors1/infillplane009_zps381bd1c4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo infillplane009_zps381bd1c4.jpg"/></a>


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


>


You just getting crazy with it now, Don! :laughing: Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I would like to see a Stanley 51 infill! up for the challenge?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe our next project exchange should be a shop-built plane exchange. OOO, I'd hope to get one from Don for sure!:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*hahaha*



Phaedrus said:


> Maybe our next project exchange should be a shop-built plane exchange. OOO, I'd hope to get one from Don for sure!:yes:


hahaha, I think we all would like to get one of Don's!

I can't imagine trying to do that swap. There would be less than 5 entering. I don't think this forum is ready for it yet... maybe in a couple years, with Don continuing to inspire, and there will be enough guys doing this to do one. Sure would be cool!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> .. maybe in a couple years, with Don continuing to inspire, and there will be enough guys doing this to do one. Sure would be cool!:yes::yes::yes:


When you get your Bronze casting dialed in, we could all put in orders with you to cast our custom plane bodies! then All we would have to do is the infill!!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

ok, not an infill and I’ll be posting a short blog when I have some time. Its not done yet, thanks to errors, mishaps, mistakes, equipment failures and whatever else you can think of. But progress was made









I had a #2 with a cracked side I’ve had some visions of doing something with. I think you can see where I’m going with it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Loving your planes. Just found this thread. That'll be a nice shoulder plane. was there alot of grinding with this one?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my brass #2 blog, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/upgrade-for-a-2/


----------

